# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Тестирование антивирусника

## Akasey

*Выложу сборку вирусов. Кому интересно протестируйте свой антивирусник.*


Если у Вас нет уверенности в своем антивирусном ПО, лучше не проверяйте! (вирусы самые разные). Не несу ответственность за возможные потери,утечку информации или любой иной урон принесённый вашему ПК.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

КИС 8.0.0.506

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Vanya

обнаружено 3680 =\
kav7

----------

